# Trump backs off from Flavour Ban



## Hooked (18/11/19)

_[My comment: This has been quietly assumed, since no directives were forthcoming and quietly hoped for, but not announced. But today it's being announced on various Internet sites and I've just seen it announced on the BBC News]_

https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/11/18/20970633/trump-vaping-ban
18 Nov. 2019

"... it appears the ban — which was was supposed to prohibit sales of flavored e-cigarettes, including products featuring bubble gum, creme brûlée, fruit, menthol, and mint — is dead.

On November 4, the night before a planned news conference, Trump refused to sign off on the ban — reportedly over fears that it could cause people to lose their jobs, and cost him votes among supporters who use e-cigarettes, according to the Washington Post, which broke the story.

Trump was also swayed by protests against the ban and a social media movement — #IVapeIVote — in which e-cigarette advocates argued the ban could boost smoking rates and harm businesses. Meanwhile, pressure from tobacco and vaping industry lobbyists didn’t help, including a poll commissioned by none other than the vaping industry showing repercussions at the polls for Trump in battleground states, the New York Times reported.

It’s possible the president could change his mind again, and proceed with the ban, or come back with a carve out that protects vape shops, excluding them from the flavor ban. He might even attempt other avenues of legislation to make it harder for young people to access e-cigarettes, like raising the minimum age for buying from from 18 to 21, the Post said."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (18/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (18/11/19)

I'm so happy I can drip some Cherry Ice Brûlée on my squonk hole

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (19/11/19)

Hooked said:


> _[My comment: This has been quietly assumed, since no directives were forthcoming and quietly hoped for, but not announced. But today it's being announced on various Internet sites and I've just seen it announced on the BBC News]_
> 
> https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/11/18/20970633/trump-vaping-ban
> 18 Nov. 2019
> ...


Crazy that it took this much chaos and idiocy for them to start making actual plans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (19/11/19)

This has served Trump well. Not just that he's avoided pissing off vapers but also that he has re-emphasised how little those same voters would get from the Dems. Look at the reactions to Trump's backing off from Dems. They are infuriated and vowing to redouble their efforts to get vaping banned entirely. So, if anything, Trump has even increased his support among vapers.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (19/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

